# Watching DirectTV in Camper



## jwillban (Jan 29, 2019)

I've got DirectTV at the house and curious what the easiest way (that actually works) is to watch when camping? I've seen the dishes on tripods and the ones mounted to the top, but I'm not sure what the difference is. I don't need to watch it while moving and I have a spare bedroom receiver at home I can take with me if I need to. For those with DirectTV, what do y'all do?


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a spare receiver I take as well. I use the tripod mounted dish but I may get one of those fancy self orienting dishes someday.


----------



## jwillban (Feb 4, 2019)

Paymaster said:


> I have a spare receiver I take as well. I use the tripod mounted dish but I may get one of those fancy self orienting dishes someday.


Do you mind if I ask where you got yours? And what all do I need besides the spare receiving and the dish to get it to work?


----------



## pushplow (Feb 4, 2019)

X2 on the tripod. Tried to use a flat mount but never could get it level. Tripod made it a lot easier. I pull the receiver out of our spare room.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 4, 2019)

We have Dish network, and my wife caught one on sale just after Christmas.........She got a receiver, and self orientating dish for about $250-300 . and added that receiver on to our pre-existing home service for $7.00 a month, and it can be turned off when not using it!!


----------



## 86ccord (Feb 6, 2019)

My dad uses the Tailgater from Dish networks. Just face it north and it'll take care of the rest. Its pretty clever


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 11, 2019)

If you use the self adjust one, you need to make sure if you gonna use a spre box, you need to make sure it is capatiable to the dish. Certain models are not.


----------



## jwillban (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. Trying to find a clear answer online was about to drive me crazy!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 14, 2019)

I got the automatic dish.  But I urge you to not mount it on the roof as I did. Get a portable one that can be positioned around trees.  I can only watch (dish) half the time as a result


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Is it true that satellite TV service comes and goes or goes out altogether in cloudy rainy weather?


----------



## 660griz (Apr 3, 2019)

Davexx1 said:


> Is it true that satellite TV service comes and goes or goes out altogether in cloudy rainy weather?



It really has to rain hard to block the signal.


----------

